# uber lyft cash ipo "bonuses"



## diamondswood (Feb 28, 2019)

theverge /2019/2/28/18244479/uber-lyft-drivers-cash-bonus-stock-ipo-sec-rules

haha here's .10 for every ride you given that was $5 under costs for the 10,000 ride club

20,000 ride club gets $10,000 so .50 per ride they've been paying them $5 less than what it actually costs so guess you get to buy a new car to beat into the ground

I've done about 4000 rides over 4 years & its cost about $8,000 in maintenance

thinking maybe 1% of drivers get past 10K rides & the car cant be worth much

but thank you uber & lyft you really care like any driver would invest in your scammy company


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

As long as people keep using the platform, they'll keep taking more.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Can't find article on The Verge. Link doesn't work. Hook us up.


----------



## diamondswood (Feb 28, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> Can't find article on The Verge. Link doesn't work. Hook us up.


wont let me post link for some reason or the article, its about halfway down the page just add the .com to end of verge

it was posted at 7:48am today if that helps


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> Can't find article on The Verge. Link doesn't work. Hook us up.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...r-lyft-drivers-cash-bonus-stock-ipo-sec-rules


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

As usual, the bar is set Mt. Everest high. Probably about 10 drivers total will qualify. Las Vegas TNC started 3-4 years after many major markets. U & L were scared of the "taxi cartel" in LV so, they waited until they had their team sharp.
They all fighting in Carson City, presently over new legislative rules governing TNC in NV. Should be interesting cuz taxis have lost about 50% of rides to U & L.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

_SEC rules prevent directly giving contractors shares_

Take the money and run! You'd have to be a real masochistic SOB to give this cash right back to Uber by investing in this farce. I am just surprised the only stipulation for the cash is ride count. C'mon Uber... no 99.2% or better acceptance rate and 50 hour weekly average requirements? I'm shocked.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> _SEC rules prevent directly giving contractors shares_
> 
> Take the money and run! You'd have to be a real masochistic SOB to give this cash right back to Uber by investing in this farce. I am just surprised the only stipulation for the cash is ride count. C'mon Uber... no 99.2% or better acceptance rate and 50 hour weekly average requirements? I'm shocked.


Most likely a cash bonus & option to invest via Uber's preferred broker.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

And broker gets 50% commission. TK, GC and DK get half of that...lol.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This sounds like disinformation. There is no benefit for Uber and Lyft to do something like this, especially with the IPO coming up.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So I have 2,700 rides and I get nothing. Figures.

Today I did about 20 rides with Lyft. With Uber it was two. I absolutely HATE Uber. The company is total crap.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This was so stupid I didn’t bother posting it. No one will get rich and it’s all a facade to boost stock purchases. You better believe the angels will get paid and DIP!


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

10,000 lyft rides for $1k, blehhhh...but you'd have to be a real masochist to have 20,000 rides in 5.5 years for the $10k. I was a founding driver on lyft in DC and have a grand total of 1,499 rides. Oh well, they should've treated me better.

I'll save my comment for uber since the deets haven't been released yet, but if there's not an offer for 5 years/5,000+ rides I'm S.O.L. anyways...fingers crossed. If it happens, I'll definitely toss the "bonus" into uber stock since it's free money, especially if we really get the actual IPO price. Pump & Dump, baby!!!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

money is for the insiders , fat cats who sit in the directors seat and pass gas, then go in front of camera and vomit words, which is intended to go a certain way.

Fat cats ,what can they do is to add 1.50 to 2.5$ For every single run ...give to honest hard working drivers as a bonus at the end of the week... surprise them.
So 10 runs a day will result in 15 to 25$ extra every day. Just to the honest drivers , not the crooks.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

diamondswood said:


> theverge /2019/2/28/18244479/uber-lyft-drivers-cash-bonus-stock-ipo-sec-rules
> 
> haha here's .10 for every ride you given that was $5 under costs for the 10,000 ride club
> 
> ...


ten cents ! it beats out all those customer tips that never showed up in my app
imagine McDonalds giving a penny a burger bonus to anyone that stays more than a month LOL


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

They'd issue us restricted stock to prevent us from cashing out. It would be an interesting way to trick drivers into investing in the company, allowing investors to cash out, and forcing us to eat the losses.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I heard Lyft lowered their requirement to 1,500 rides...done by 2/25/19. Sola Rah only missed it by one.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> 10,000 lyft rides for $1k, blehhhh...but you'd have to be a real masochist to have 20,000 rides in 5.5 years for the $10k. I was a founding driver on lyft in DC and have a grand total of 1,499 rides. Oh well, they should've treated me better.
> 
> I'll save my comment for uber since the deets haven't been released yet, but if there's not an offer for 5 years/5,000+ rides I'm S.O.L. anyways...fingers crossed. If it happens, I'll definitely toss the "bonus" into uber stock since it's free money, especially if we really get the actual IPO price. Pump & Dump, baby!!!
> View attachment 301049


How about 5000 rides in 1 year? Anything for that?

With Uber


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Have you heard the one about giving 10,000 rides and they will give you a bonus in the app


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> How about 5000 rides in 1 year? Anything for that?
> 
> With Uber


yep, squeaky suspension, loose for hinges, wear holes in you seats. If you're really lucky proven motors for your power windows and transmission issues


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Repeat after me...

My windows aren't broke, i just have them locked..

"That smell is" _Essence de fuenkay_

the interior is custom "distressed"

The exterior is "post apocalyptic chic"

The car is actually electric, my white noise generator is set to "POS car"

This is a 2010 dodge neon/PT cruiser


----------

